# Raf wombleton sept 2011



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all this is not realy exploring as we were unable to gain entry into any buildings but i still think its worth posting to see a genuine ww2 airfield . Me and my wife (queeine) pop in here on are way back from another location just for a quick look any way here's some history for you 


Wombleton opened in 1943 as a sub-station to No61 Base Topcliffe in No6 Group Royal Canadian Air Force. With its close proximity to the Yorkshire Moors and its height well above sea level, Wombleton wasn't exactly suitable for heavy bomber operations and many accidents occurred. This is the main reason why Wombleton was destined to remain a training station as the air density was causing problems with heavily laden aircraft.
First unit to move in was No1666 Heavy Conversion Unit with Halifax Mk IIs from Dalton, who remained for the duration of the war.
August 1945 saw 1666 disband and after the Canadians left the RAF took over with the RAF Regiment using it as a Battle School. They stayed for several years before vacating and most of the facilities were dismantled.
During the 1950s some of the old accommodation blocks were used to house homeless people. 
The site is still used today for microlight and light aircraft flying.
now for some pictures




urbex raf wombleton 001 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf wombleton 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr
fire tender shed




urbex raf wombleton 003 by urban phantom, on Flickr
crash shed




urbex raf wombleton 006 by urban phantom, on Flickr
some one has pimped this old tower up with plastic windows how could you 




urbex raf wombleton 007 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf wombleton 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf wombleton 010 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf wombleton 014 by urban phantom, on Flickr
once a hanger all that can been seen is the floor rails that once supported large hanger doors 




urbex raf wombleton 017 by urban phantom, on Flickr
to day lots of perry track still remains and is still used for a runway 




urbex raf wombleton 021 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf wombleton 020 by urban phantom, on Flickr

many people died here in accidents due to the unsuitable location of the airfield men who gave there lives for are country least we forget 

many thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## highcannons (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks mate, found that interesting. It was useful despite the pimping to see the buildings and compare them to Davisstow which went out of service sooner. Thanks


----------



## outkast (Oct 9, 2011)

always nice to see pics of some of the more "off the beaten track" locations. Thanks.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice work there Urban ... an aerodrome is always excellent especially with a Control Tower .


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work there Urban ... an aerodrome is always excellent especially with a Control Tower .



Thanks black shuck it was nice place to walk round


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Thanks mate, found that interesting. It was useful despite the pimping to see the buildings and compare them to Davisstow which went out of service sooner. Thanks



Thanks mate i was shocked to see plastic windows in a piece of history


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 9, 2011)

I know 'arry, it sort of spoils the old style sash ones they used to use. Good work mate.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

outkast said:


> always nice to see pics of some of the more "off the beaten track" locations. Thanks.



Thanks mate id been past lots of times and didnt even no it was there


----------



## sennelager66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the report. The control tower is a right mish mash. Thankfully not too changed on the externals. I see a possible strong room there due to the bars. Was you able to photograph some of the internals from outside?
The dedication to those fallen is a poignant read.
Once again - thanks.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

sennelager66 said:


> Thanks for the report. The control tower is a right mish mash. Thankfully not too changed on the externals. I see a possible strong room there due to the bars. Was you able to photograph some of the internals from outside?
> The dedication to those fallen is a poignant read.
> Once again - thanks.



Thanks mate i didnt get any inside shots at all but im going back when i get chance


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> I know 'arry, it sort of spoils the old style sash ones they used to use. Good work mate.



I totaly agree mate no wot i mean


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Also at Wombleton:












Fusing shed (there is also another one still extant in the bomb store area)





Accomodation hut on the WAAF site:


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 10, 2011)

so is this still used as a private strip then ? very nice guys . 

urban phantom i now of at least one plane that was stolen from Bridlington that's still not been found and you would be surprised how worrying this kind of thing is. mind boggles as to how they get away with it


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

tigger2 said:


> Also at Wombleton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate will have to go back now


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> so is this still used as a private strip then ? very nice guys .
> 
> urban phantom i now of at least one plane that was stolen from Bridlington that's still not been found and you would be surprised how worrying this kind of thing is. mind boggles as to how they get away with it



This place is still used for flying and farming but gates r open


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 10, 2011)

most of the time they are, on these small private kind of strips just got to make sure you know where their active runway is


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> most of the time they are, on these small private kind of strips just got to make sure you know where their active runway is



Yes mate i guy told me while we were there that he had seen kids on the run way while the owner was trying to land lots of hand signals exchanged


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 10, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> Yes mate i guy told me while we were there that he had seen kids on the run way while the owner was trying to land lots of hand signals exchanged



Yeh nothing annoys them more than having to make a go around for sudden hazards appearing


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> Yeh nothing annoys them more than having to make a go around for sudden hazards appearing


Should of just run over them


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rather than start another thread I'll add a bit more info here.

UP's photo of the 'fire tender shed' is actually the balloon filling shed. The 'crash shed' is actually the night flying equipment store.

The fusing shed that I didn't photograph had been modified and was in use as a hangar for a microlight. There was a third fusing shed on the same bomb store road but I don't know if it was extant (may have been hidden by the trees). All three were to the same design as the one in my photo above. No other buildings remain in the HE bomb store area though the roads and loading/unloading ramps are in good condition under tree cover.

The watch office contains various photos of the airfield - they can just be made out through the windows:






The owner wasn't around but I was told he is willing to let people have a look inside.

As well as the T2 hangar base that UP photographed there is a B1 hangar base which was covered with giant bales on my visit.

The runways are in fairly good condition 





but the southern peri-track is what the light aircraft usually use as a runway now


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for that trigger sorry about my incorrect disriptons i didnt do enought home work


----------



## tigger2 (Oct 12, 2011)

No appology necessary.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 12, 2011)

I take it the place was very clean and clear of litter?


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 13, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I take it the place was very clean and clear of litter?



It wos you did a good mate could do with wombles at more old sites if your free


----------



## sennelager66 (Oct 13, 2011)

When out yesterday I found a shopping trolley, masses of carrier bags and dumped cigar packaging in and around a PB:icon_evil. Plebs get everywhere. Good day out around RAF Sawbridgeworth and RAF Dunston though.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 13, 2011)

Thay seem to be a fav hang out for plebs as do bunkers and old raf camps


----------

